# what paint to use for track



## colin h (Jan 2, 2007)

I know this has been talked about before, but I need some input. I am trying to get each lane to run as smoothly as posssible but this is a frustrating project. I filled every joint in the track and painted it. I used chaulk board paint, it looks good but I don't is just doesn't give the cars much traction ( a lot of spin outs and also deslots ). I have stared sanding the corners that have the problem and am going to sand the entire track and repaint. 

Any thoughts
Colin


----------



## roadrner (Jul 21, 1999)

Maybe I missed an earlier post, what is your track made of first? Next why are you using chalk board paint for anything, much less traction? The final question is what scale are you talking about? The experts from this board will help from here. There are many helpers and experts here as you will find out if you haven't experienced them to date and they love to help! :thumbsup: rr


----------



## ee_prof (Jan 5, 2005)

Hi Colin,
I have 1:32 Artin Track & painted it with $0.97 primer from Walmart. For the curves I used Krylon Fusion textured paint & then primer on top. This provides good traction for 1:32 & 1:43 stock rubber tires. Hope this helps.
Greg


----------



## TGtycopro (Jun 1, 2006)

I used paint from Home depot.
2 thin coats of primer and 2 thin coats of Ralph Lauren River Rock paint.
The track was first flamed with a torch and high oxygen content flame.Barely kiss the track with the end of the flame and keep the flame moving at all times. you will notice a shadowing effect on the plastic which is all you are trying to accomplish. Let cool a minute or 2 and then Prime.
Primer was painted so thin as to be translucent. Allow 2 hours to dry and paint second coat very thin. Let dry overnight.
Paint very thin coat of finish paint, let dry 2 hours. Paint 2nd coat of finish paint wait 2 hours and remove any masking tape. Let paint cure 3-4 days minimum before use.
I used a foam brush and thinned my paint and primer abprox 50/50 with water.
After curing I weather with a mix of 1 cup of 91% Rubbing Alcohol (available at better pharmacies) with a few drop of Higgins India Ink. (use a test piece of track and start with 2-3 drops...add more as you desire for darker or just recoat track to darken.
Here is a comparison


----------

